# Sonnenstand mit FB_Sunset



## Steuerungsgeri (23 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin am testen einer Lamellennachführung

750-881

Ich habe das Problem das ich wenn ich den Baustein fb_sunset benutze entweder:
wenn ich bei dem Eingang dt Actualtime die aktuelle Systemzeit eingebe wirft mir der Baustein einen Fixwert aus
wenn ich bei dem Eingang dt UTCtime die aktuelle Systemzeit eingebe und den Actualtime frei lasse passt der Ausgang mit dem Umstand das ich eine andere Zeit habe...2h

Gibt es hier etwas das ich übersehe oder ist der Baustein einfach so entworfen??


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Oktober 2016)

Hast du dir mal den Spaß gemacht und gegoogelt was UTC bedeutet ?
Wenn ja dann wüßtest du, das damit die Greenwich-Zeit gemeint ist. Die Berechnung bezieht sich darauf. Du müßtest deinem Baustein zur korrekten Berechnung also deine Ortszeit in UTC umgerechnet übergeben ...


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (24 Oktober 2016)

ja den spass hat ich schon, was ich damit sagen wollte es gibt doch den Eingang Actualtime und den Eingang UTC.... der erstere, so hätt ich das verstanden, für die Ortszeit und der zweite für die Nullmeridianzeit.
Wenn das sonst nicht wo weiterverarbeitet wird ist das sowieso egal aber da bin ich eben nicht sicher und der Eingang Actual time wird ja auch seinen Zweck haben?!


----------



## wat84 (25 Oktober 2016)

In der Beschreibung steht, dass beide Eingänge benötigt werden. Hast du das auch mal so gemacht?


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (26 Oktober 2016)

ja hab auch soch beide belegt
der Baustein reagiert nur auf den UTC eingang


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (4 November 2016)

Moin, 
Steuerungsgeri hat das schon richtig herausgefunden. Der FbSunset wertet nur noch den Eingang dtUTC_Time aus. Bei den 16-bit Controller gab es unter Umständen ein internen Überlauf einer INT Variable. So wurden Teile der internen Berechnungen umgestellt und es wurde nur noch die UTC benötigt. Der Eingang dtActualTime ist aber aus Gründen der Kompatibilität nicht entfernt worden (das Interface sollte sich nicht ändern) damit Bestandsprojekte sich fehlerfrei übersetzen lassen.
Der Baustein ist aber nur der erste Schritt zur Lamellennachführung es muss jetzt ja aus dem Sonnenstand die gewünschte Lamellenposition berechnet werden. 
Kleiner Tipp: in der neuen WagoBuilding_01.lib (Nachfolger der ältern Gebäude_allgemein.lib) gibt es den FbSunshadeSlatTracking der schon die Komplettlösung beinhaltet ;-). Auf der Seite 66 ist der Baustein beschrieben: 
Anhang anzeigen WagoBuilding_01_d.pdf


----------



## Steuerungsgeri (6 November 2016)

Ist ein toller Baustein nach dem was ich sehe,
er lässt sich nur bei mir keine Ein und Ausgänge verbinden.
Wenn ich auf überprüfen gehe schreib er mir "Licensierung überprüfen für Bibliothek WagoBuilding01lib......"
Es das keine freie Bib?


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (14 November 2016)

Alle WAGO-Bibliotheken für die Codesys V2.3 sind uneingeschränkt auf *WAGO Zielsystemen* verwendbar. Wenn also die Codesys Lizenz Probleme anzeigt, dann vermutet ich das in den Zielsystemeinstellungen gar kein oder kein WAGO Zielsystem ausgewählt ist.


----------

